# New kitty



## persius (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 10 month old short haired cat. He is ill at the moment, I joined to ask a few questions but I wasn't able to post but here for now. Im sorry I cant really type at the moment, I cant seem to think straight when it comes to my kitty.


----------



## persius (Mar 15, 2013)

Nvm, he passed on to next world. You will be missed buddy


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

persius said:


> Nvm, he passed on to next world. You will be missed buddy


Oh my gosh. I just read this. I'm so sorry I didn't see it sooner. And I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Were you able to get any sort of diagnosis, or did it happen too suddenly for that?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry! What was wrong?


----------



## persius (Mar 15, 2013)

Anemic, fluid in small intestines, weak, his nose, gums, and paws all turned white/yellow. They ran tests and did not know what was wrong with him. I took him to another vet and he stated that he thinks it FIP. One vet said blood transfusion might help and the other said he wont live through it. I was going to ask for advise. I'll attach his blood work. I would of sold my house and cars just to treat him from his illness.


----------



## persius (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

That's so sad, for both you and the kitty. 

If it was FIP, it's highly unlikely there was anything that could have been done for him.

You did your best for him, and he's at peace now. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him. *hugs*


----------



## persius (Mar 15, 2013)

LOVE U BUDDY


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Saying goodbye is never easy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, so sad. I'm sorry you had to go through this. Love hurts, but is so worth it.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Only had the boy in my username pic for 1.5 years and I treated him like he was my kid. He passed in Jan this year due to poisoning, it only took 24 hours from when we noticed until we had to put him down. It was a bad nightmare and still feels like it wasnt real when it happens so quickly. 10 months is a long time to be attached, dont think you need to get over him fast. Im very sorry for your loss.

You made the right choice by not doing blood transfusion, the cats quality of life would be awful during the whole process and most likely for the rest of his life afterwards. Along with the total costs ranging upwards of $20k, most people dont have that extra money lying around.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zerafian said:


> Only had the boy in my username pic for 1.5 years and I treated him like he was my kid. *He passed in Jan this year due to poisoning, it only took 24 hours from when we noticed until we had to put him down. *It was a bad nightmare and still feels like it wasnt real when it happens so quickly. 10 months is a long time to be attached, dont think you need to get over him fast. Im very sorry for your loss.
> 
> You made the right choice by not doing blood transfusion, the cats quality of life would be awful during the whole process and most likely for the rest of his life afterwards. Along with the total costs ranging upwards of $20k, most people dont have that extra money lying around.


Similar with us - we only had our 15 year old Maine **** 9 months when we had to put her down from being so sick from what I think was due to a tainted dented can of cat food.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  He's happy and healthy and waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## persius (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the well wishing


----------

